# The HM thread!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Ok, so if you were following my last thread on HMPK and PK, you will notice i have finally decided on an HM for my 2.5-3 gal. tank.

So, to get me excited, i thought i would make a thread to see all your bettas and even tips to give me on my new little guy!

*I have never had a HM, and would really appreciate some advice!*

I was thinking about this tank without the aerator:


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Bubbling-LED-Half-Moon-Aquarium-Kit-1ct/16940357


or this one:


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436

there is a multiple choice poll included also!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i dont know if it matters, but this tank WILL be bare bottom


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey MyRainbow, how are you, my friend just got well, about a lil over a month ago that Tetra HalfMoon tank, with bubbler, and she loves it, for her fishy, I wanted the same thing, and they were out of stock, so I would go with that one


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

There is also a MarineLand 3 gal cresent tank that is a lil better than the 2.5 minibow..and about the same price, I will send the link in a few..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

great thanks for asking, Lelei! How are your little guys! I see your betta family has grown!

Wow! Well i would love to see that tank! If you think its great for a HM, than thats the tank for me!

Can you post some pictures of your new bettas? I havent seen them yet!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you're looking for a good tank, I suggest this one
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-LED-Cube-3-Gallon-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693135Tetra 3 gal
It's a good price, the filter is a tad strong for large fin bettas however, I baffle mine, and my DTHM hasn't had a problem with it yet

Personally I don't really like the ones with curved sides because it skews my view of the fish and I just don't care for the looks. The three gal I posted only takes up less than 1 square foot of desk space (VERY small foot print) and can be planted and decorated nicely


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lelei, is it this one?


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385

if so, i am buying this one!

Its filter looks great and not to strong, so i will buy this one!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bump!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

come on!! Lets see those beauties!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

No one wants to share pics of their HMs???


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I will. Do females count or just males?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

YAY! Males and females are great!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

View attachment 66055


View attachment 66056


View attachment 66057


View attachment 66058


View attachment 66059


View attachment 66060


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

View attachment 66061


View attachment 66062


View attachment 66063


View attachment 66064


View attachment 66065


View attachment 66066


View attachment 66067


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ahhhhh!! I want them all! Especially that white tuquoise male and that gold/red female! AHHHH!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The gold/red female betta shoudl arrive Tuesday and I already sold the White male


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

wow cant wait to see her in the tank! Darn it haha


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's one that I bred a few years back when I was working with HM. A friend of mine wanted him so badly, I gave it to him as a gift and I have no idea of he still have him.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hes grogeous!


----------



## baileyhewlett (Oct 3, 2012)

These are all so pretty!!! I can't wait to get my HM.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG! Thats great, bailey! I am going to get mine this week!


Will you post a pic here or pm me a pic when you get him/her? I will post mine on this thread!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. Do you want a Blue Marble Double Tail male for 12 dollars. So just ship? I gohik from petco


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG MO! I would love him, but i have never recieved life fish from mail, and dont feel comfortable doing so because i dont want to screw up on such a perfect fish 

In a while, i would definetely consider, thanks so much!


----------



## baileyhewlett (Oct 3, 2012)

I definitely will, Rainbow!  I'm actually looking into getting one from Chard. He has such gorgeous bettas!!! I'm in love with the Red White and Blue line that he has.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

O my dosent he? Please show me a pic! His and Mo's bettas always impress!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Anybody else want to share?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are a couple of my males.










Superman










Sheldon

Some of my females










Binky..she has grown lots since this photo.










Mary. Sheldons girlfriend. Breeding them soon.










A pic from my sorority tank. My favorite tank..always lots of action here.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> lelei, is it this one?
> 
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385
> ...


 
Yes, that is the one, I am gonna get one too soon, and replace one of the other ones, or free it up, for another fish..;-) Yes, hun, our fishy family has grown, you havent been around in a while, let me update you, I added 3 new rescues..there is a thread on here, I will send you the link..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MyRainbow, here is the thread about my new rescues..

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109324&page=25&highlight=fishy+house

Also if you can we have a group on F/B if you want to come and join us, click link in my sig


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got a HM as a rescue, he probably won't ever look as impressive as those above since he looks to have a tail deformity but he's cute all the same.

View attachment 66204


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

O my he's a stunner, anna!
Where did you get him?


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> O my he's a stunner, anna!
> Where did you get him?


Petco, actually! What a lucky find!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

wow! I lucky find indeed! Whats his name?


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> wow! I lucky find indeed! Whats his name?


His name is Zen 
He is a Black orchid HM butterfly betta


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

why gosh isnt he gorgeous! cute name!


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> why gosh isnt he gorgeous! cute name!


His name is completely inappropriate 
He is the most aggressive little thing ever.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Bump! C'mon people! lets see those long finned beauties!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Got some HMs C:

Cookie my royal blue HM female (my favorite X33) :








Cryptom, pastel HM big ear boy:








Soda, male multi color( i'm not sure of his colors) dragon HM boy :3 he has big fins:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Can...i....steal...cryptom!!!!!!!!!!??????? He is my dream betta!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww CXX hehe he's my baby!!! >:33 muahaha
i'm actually planning on breeding him again soon XP


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would love to see those fry once you breed him!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

getting my new tank and betta tomorrow!


----------



## baileyhewlett (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's my new Red White and Blue HM betta Prince Charming from Chard


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OOOO GORGEOUS!!


GOT MY NEW GUY!!!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117052


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

rainbow fish i'm soo jelly of you right now..... e-e

and i'll start the spawning soon ^^ got my micro worms growing rapidly (hehehe)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hehe i envy your bettas too ^^

yaY! Show me the fry when you finish breeding!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is Sunspot, or as I like to call him, Angry Creature:









And my lovely red boy, Admiral <3 









They're Super Deltas, but close enough


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Since this is the HM thread, maybe you guys could help me. I still can't tell if Mori is a SDeT or a HM. When I bought him, his cup said he was a halfmoon, but he just looked like a delta. But ever since I put him in his 5 gal, he displays his fins a lot more proudly (mainly since he sees his reflection and gets agitated more than anything else). I can never get a good pic of him flaring, but this is about the best I could do. Can I call him an HM or a SDeT?


----------

